# Stuffing (a.k.a.) dressing



## debodun (Nov 23, 2017)

Do you like commercial "stove-top" style stuffing, a home-made stove top or "in the bird" stuffing?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 23, 2017)

I use stove top for a simple every day side, but for today only home made will do.  I take after my mom that way, would not be caught dead serving Stove Top today


----------



## terry123 (Nov 23, 2017)

Would not be caught serving stove top either. Nothing but homemade cornbread dressing here.  A yankee friend made white bread dressing one time and it tasted like white bread and glue.  She thought she had done something to impress her new southern friends. She wondered why only a few bites were taken out of her dish and mine was gone in a flash.


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2017)

terry123 said:


> Nothing but homemade cornbread dressing here.



I'd give most anything to have my mom's cornbread dressing again.


----------



## nvtribefan (Nov 23, 2017)

I make my own, but it is baked in a pan, not a bird.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2017)

I prefer to make my own bread stuffing from scratch, in the bird.

In a pinch I've been known to doctor up a bag of Pepperidge Farm Herb Seasoned stuffing mix.

If you only need to stuff a couple of chicken breasts or pork chops try using a three or four slices of Pepperidge Farms raisin bread as the base.


----------

